# Solutions for babyproofing the TV/DVD/cable box cabinet



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

...besides removing it? I know there are those plastic guards, but I am hoping to find something clever and inexpensive. (removing the TV is not an option, says DH.)

Our cabinet is styled so that when open, there are three compartments that house a receiver, blu-ray player, CD player, and cable box. The baby has access to all of them.
















Ideas?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Magnet locks?

Our dvd, etc are on the top shelf of a bookcase next to the tv stand and we had duck tape over the power button for the TV for about 8 months. (Took it off when dd figured out how to work the button through the duck tape AND wasn't pushing it all the time.)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

What about a fence, enclosing the whole area? Something like this:

http://www.leapsandbounds.com/catalo...egoryId=117479

You can get light plastic play yard fences, too, that can be arranged to block access to an entertainment center. They're less espensive than the one I linked to. More like this:

http://www.amazon.com/North-States-S...9540118&sr=8-1

They are a lot more costly than solutions like taping or using magnets, but if the baby getting into the cabinet becomes a daily hassle, it might be worth it.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish magnets would work, but the compartments are open, as in, I need something like clear plexi or something to block it, but still allow remotes to work. The cabinet doors are wooden, and so must be open for TV viewing. There is no upper shelf for the cable box, etc, to sit on. Gah! We've been setting the pack n play in front of the TV cabinet, but now she knows how to push it aside.









I guess I will have to buy those pricey plexi guards. Boo.


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont know if this would be cheaper or not (haven't priced it myself) but have you tried Home Depot (etc) for plexi glass? Maybe have one cut to your measurements?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

That's an idea! It would be much more custom than the prefab ones. I'll ask DH, maybe he can devise a way to install something like that.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If you're going to be spending money anyway, our solution was a bookcase next to the TV, holding the dvd player, et al. Under the TV, where that stuff used to live, now has dd's books.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I used a cheap plastic picture frame as a button guard with our tv. Depending on your set up it may work. You just slide the long end (where a photo would go) under the tv/dvd player, etc and the "bottom" of the frame acts as the guard.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

We got plexiglass at hardware store and cut to size. Our doors slide so there were ridges to fit it right in.


----------

